# Piraya Tank in Karslruhe Germany



## Urs2

Hi,
last month i visit the aunt of my girlfriend in Karlsruhe Germany.
During the tour of the city she told me about piranhas in a petshop.
And we decide to see it. I was surprised to see such a big tank with 15pcs of 
4" piraya.( in germany can you find only nattereri in these kind of petstore )
If i remember 150 Euro for each.

best regards from Germany


----------



## Ja'eh

That's the nicest set up I've ever seen! Even for a zoo this would be an amzing set up let alone a pet store. Very nice find.


----------



## Dawgz

wow, that looks awsome.


----------



## fishguy1313

pretty nice.


----------



## Sick_Boy_85

man i want that setup


----------



## Dawgz

Sick Boy said:


> man i want that setup


thats easily 5-10gs id bet.


----------



## jayjulesjohn

that is sweet!


----------



## Ja'eh

Dawgz said:


> man i want that setup


thats easily 5-10gs id bet.
[/quote]







No! More like 5-10 Euros.....lol!


----------



## nameless

Awesome setup...


----------



## PygoLover

speachless....


----------



## CorGravey

Taht is an amazing setup


----------



## Piranha_man

That tank looks amazingly like one I saw in a dream one night!

I dreamed that Frank Magallanes owned a pet store that specialized in piranhas and other Amazonian specimens.
The tanks were mindblowing.


----------



## maknwar

I believe that is a tank by Oliver Knott. He aquascapes the best tanks in the world. You are very lucky to get to see those in person. I would love to see them close up.

Check them out

http://www.pbase.com/plantella/bigka08

http://www.pbase.com/plantella/2005contest

http://www.pbase.com/plantella/piranha


----------



## Urs2

Hi Maknwar;

you have right. Your first link is the tank from Karlsruhe.
Fantastic fotos, these guy is an artist.

mit freundlichen grüssen


----------



## DR.CaPa Burro

Awesome


----------



## ICEE

best tank setup ever


----------



## Trigga

maknwar said:


> I believe that is a tank by Oliver Knott. He aquascapes the best tanks in the world. You are very lucky to get to see those in person. I would love to see them close up.
> 
> Check them out
> 
> http://www.pbase.com/plantella/bigka08
> 
> http://www.pbase.com/plantella/2005contest
> 
> http://www.pbase.com/plantella/piranha


those are some aweeesomeee tank setups


----------



## Eating Machine

Thanks for the photos.


----------



## irishfan 689

I know this isn't the piranha identification forum, but this is a pic from one of Oliver's setups...is the piranha circled just a weird shaped RBP or did they mix in a mac?


----------

